# no prelo



## mororo

Alguem sabe informa por favor, como se traduz a exprecao "no prelo" do poutugues parar o espanhol? (Por exemplo um artigo ou livro que está pare ser publicano ainda em 2009). É correto se traduzir parar "em prensa" ? ou ha uma outra expressao mais adequada?
Mororo


----------



## Tomby

Sim, "no prelo" significa em espanhol "_en prensa_".
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creo que "en prensa" es casi exacto. *No prelo* significa que está listo para impresión.


----------



## mororo

Tombatossals said:


> Sim, "em prelo" significa em espanhol "_en prensa_".
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Muito obrigado!
M.


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí en Galicia *o prelo* es la _*imprenta*_. Tenia entendido que en portugués es lo mismo.
Creo que *prensa* portugués es actualmente un falso amigo.
Por favor que un nativo confirme o revoque.

Obrigadão

MG


----------



## aloappaola

Mangato said:


> Por aquí en Galicia *o prelo* es la _*imprenta*_. Tenia entendido que en portugués es lo mismo.
> Creo que *prensa* portugués es actualmente un falso amigo.
> Por favor que un nativo confirme o revoque.
> 
> Obrigadão
> 
> MG


 
Segundo as definições do Dicionário da Lingua Portuguesa

1. Aparelho manual ou mecânico para comprimir uma coisa entre as suas duas peças principais.
2. Caixilho de impressão.
3. Prelo.
4. *Prensa de copiar*: aparelho para comprimir o copiador a fim de obter cópias de correspondência.

Mangato, eu particularmente desconheço prensa como um falso amigo. Espero novos comentários para esclarecer essa minha dúvida também.

Abç


----------



## Mangato

Prensa por aqui é um aparelho que apreta, comprime. Também e um jeito de chamar genericamente a os jornais e revistas. 
Imprenta é o aparelho para imprimir livros, diários etc.

prensas


----------



## Vanda

Então, MG, aquela definição número 1 aborda a prensa do seu enlace. Imprensa é o nome genérico para jornais e revistas.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Então, MG, aquela definição número 1 aborda a prensa do seu enlace. Imprensa é o nome genérico para jornais e revistas.


 
Por isso entendo que estar um livro no prelo é estar _en la imprenta_, não na prensa (de encadernar) que também poderia


----------



## mororo

Vanda said:


> Então, MG, aquela definição número 1 aborda a prensa do seu enlace. Imprensa é o nome genérico para jornais e revistas.




Oi galera, claro, prensa no portugues é uma coisa que nao ten nada a ver com o termo "no Prelo", no sentido como eu dejeso. Na verdade a expressao "en prensa"(espanhol) significa mesmo "no prelo" (portugues).....
M.


----------



## Tomby

Um livro que está para ser publicado, além de dizer-se "_en prensa_" também pode ser chamado "_en publicación_".
Links: "en prensa" [en ~], "en publicación" [Parágrafos 2 e 3]
TT.


----------



## mororo

Tombatossals said:


> Um livro que está para ser publicado, além de dizer-se "_en prensa_" também pode ser chamado "_en publicación_".
> Links: "en prensa" [en ~], "en publicación" [Parágrafos 2 e 3]
> TT.


Tombatossals,voce tem razao. Ambos os termos  podem ser utilizados... "en publicacíon", na verdade,  me parece mais fiel ao que se dejesa imformar com a expressao "no prelo": Isso segnifica, nada mais, nada menos (num sendito mais geral) "estar a caminho". Sao  livros ou artigos que serao publicados brevemente.... De todo modo, me parece que nao ha uma expressao (no espanhol) que traduza fielmente a expressao "no prelo" (ao pé da letra) e o que ainda tb. é desvantajoso para a "arte do traduzir" é o fato de que, qualquer que seja a expressao utilizada, em espanhl, nao parece haver uma palavra que seja utilizada tao frequentemente, como a exoressao  "no prelo" .... 
Valeu pelas informaceos!


----------



## Mangato

mororo said:


> Tombatossals,voce tem razao. Ambos os termos podem ser utilizados... "en publicacíon", na verdade, me parece mais fiel ao que se dejesa imformar com a expressao "no prelo": Isso segnifica, nada mais, nada menos (num sendito mais geral) "estar a caminho". Sao livros ou artigos que serao publicados brevemente.... De todo modo, me parece que nao ha uma expressao (no espanhol) que traduza fielmente a expressao "no prelo" (ao pé da letra) e o que ainda tb. é desvantajoso para a "arte do traduzir" é o fato de que, qualquer que seja a expressao utilizada, em espanhl, nao parece haver uma palavra que seja utilizada tao frequentemente, como a exoressao "no prelo" ....
> Valeu pelas informaceos!


 
Gostaria que ollase nesse enlace e me dissese se o significado é o mesmo que em português. Acho que sim

Obrigado


----------



## mororo

Mangato said:


> Gostaria que ollase nesse enlace e me dissese se o significado é o mesmo que em português. Acho que sim
> 
> Obrigado



veja no seguite link em especial a informacao sobre a tese de Rodrigues Ferreiro 
http://idusmarzo.spaces.live.com/default.aspx?sa=587866210
é neste sentido que se usa a exprecao no portugues.


----------



## rbali

Parece que as duas expressoes mais usadas nas revistas academicas são:
"en prensa" o "próximo a ser publicado"

Por exemplo, va no google com br e especificar pesquisar em "a web" e procure a frase ["en prensa" o "próximo a ser publicado"].
[como sou novo aqui não me permitem incluir links ]


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Gostaria que ollase nesse enlace e me dissese se o significado é o mesmo que em português. Acho que sim
> 
> Obrigado


É, _'saiu do prelo'_ usa-se igualmente em português com o sentido de _'acabou de ser publicado'. Prelo _é sinónimo de '_prensa_' (que em português tanto pode ser o aparelho que comprime, por exemplo a prensa usada nos lagares para espremer a azeitona, ou o aparelho de impressão, a prensa tipográfica)


----------



## FerGilmour

Años después, por lo que veo en la traducción de referencias y citas literarias de artículos y libros científicos, la expresión habitualmente utilizada (por razones de "ahorro de espacio", concepto primordial en referencias y citas) es "*en prensa*".


----------

